# Tinder update: (Its over)



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

A few days ago I said that I would try tinder (4 days)
So I used multiple pics
on of me frauded hard with a fully head of hair (or at least it looked like)
The other was one of me current buzzcut + my dog (Apparently dogs = right swipes JFL)
One playing sport
and another of my physique (14bf% 78kg 5'10.5 at 18)

Results after 4 days



Spoiler



0 Matches, 8 likes




Tinder status is fucking insane if you aren't top 5% of males in your age range don't even fucking bother.
I knew nothing would come of it but damn I didn't think it was this bad.
Even my 7/10 mate gymaxxed body has trouble on tinder 18yo.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


>







And bluepilled people on this forum said I didn't look that bad.
Never underestimate hypergamy


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> View attachment 368698
> 
> And bluepilled people on this forum said I didn't look that bad.
> Never underestimate hypergamy


city?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> city?


I don't wanna dox myself but its a major liberal city.
Some really fucky hypergamy stories have come from here.
A curry like me never stood a chance.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 22, 2020)

you have a bad pheno tbh, that plus being bald is going to make it really tough


----------



## john2 (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> A few days ago I said that I would try tinder (4 days)
> So I used multiple pics
> on of me frauded hard with a fully head of hair (or at least it looked like)
> The other was one of me current buzzcut + my dog (Apparently dogs = right swipes JFL)
> ...


I got 3 matches in the first day but with 8 likes, just like you (in the west).

However, I got 12 matches and around 30 likes in the first day in India , hehe i'm chad 😈.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> you have a bad pheno tbh, that plus being bald is going to make it really tough


I used a non balding frauded photo bro back when I grew my hair out.
You cant tell im thinning because of angle + I don't have a receeding hairline


john2 said:


> I got 3 matches in the first day but with 8 likes, just like you (in the west).
> 
> However, I got 12 matches and around 30 likes in the first day in India , hehe i'm chad 😈.


----------



## john2 (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> And bluepilled people on this forum said I didn't look that bad.


People will tell you to stfu if you keep whining over your curry genes, looks and bad phenotype.

They'll call you self hating if you do so. Half of this forum is full of cumskinned retards or coping ethnics, who don't have it as worse as us.

It is what it is.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

john2 said:


> People will tell you to stfu if you keep whining over your curry genes, looks and bad phenotype.
> 
> They'll call you self hating if you do so. Half of this forum is full of cumskinned retards or coping ethnics, who don't have it as worse as us.
> 
> It is what it is.


Gone are the days I thought I was "aVeRaGe"


----------



## john2 (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I used a non balding frauded photo bro back when I grew my hair out.
> You cant tell im thinning because of angle + I don't have a receeding hairline
> 
> View attachment 368703


Lighten your skin and grow your hair. Plus gymcel.

These easy 3 fixes will dramatically boost your smv.

The biggest looksmax as a curry is to look less curry or not curry at all.

Idk when will many copers who deny this will ever understand.


SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Gone are the days I thought I was "aVeRaGe"


With a good phenotype and nice coloring, you'll be average at best.


----------



## Madhate (Apr 22, 2020)

Show us the photos bro


----------



## Ocelot (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Gone are the days I thought I was "aVeRaGe"


What's really sad is that your SMV would be very high with just a different pheno. Your "true" attractiveness (what PSL was supposed to be based on, just bones) is high, because you have great bones and growth.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

john2 said:


> Lighten your skin and grow your hair. Plus gymcel.
> 
> These easy 3 fixes will dramatically boost your smv.
> 
> ...


Bhai did you have a look at the thread I posted about my hair today?
Could you check it out and tell me which style looks best:
https://looksmax.org/threads/which-hair-suits-me-better.130577/#post-2215250


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I used a non balding frauded photo bro back when I grew my hair out.
> You cant tell im thinning because of angle + I don't have a receeding hairline
> 
> View attachment 368703


you said another photo was buzzed though


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Madhate said:


> Show us the photos bro


click link on my hair thread link it has some of them.


LordNorwood said:


> you said another photo was buzzed though


First one was frauded full head hair the next was buzzed.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 22, 2020)

What kind of girls liked you?


----------



## Madhate (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> click link on my hair thread link it has some of them.
> 
> First one was frauded full head hair the next was buzzed.


Lol your hairstyle looks like shit there tbh, and it's a low quality photo. You have 0 candid photos on your tinder?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

wereqryan said:


> What kind of girls liked you?


You can't see like bro they are blurred out.
As for matches I got none.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I don't wanna dox myself but its a major liberal city.
> Some really fucky hypergamy stories have come from here.
> *A curry like me* never stood a chance.



Don't know what you look like but, this is probably your main issue. I have a 5.5-6 psl friend that at least got like 12 matches in a few days. A few of his matches were cute average weight girls too. He's a 5'11" almost 6 foot white guy though.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 22, 2020)

damn. i was getting over 30 a day even when i was a fat acnecel. sux man.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Madhate said:


> Lol your hairstyle looks like shit there tbh, and it's a low quality photo. You have 0 candid photos on your tinder?


Have 1 photo.


Fuk said:


> damn. i was getting over 30 a day even when i was a fat acnecel. sux man.


*HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.*


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> A few days ago I said that I would try tinder (4 days)
> So I used multiple pics
> on of me frauded hard with a fully head of hair (or at least it looked like)
> The other was one of me current buzzcut + my dog (Apparently dogs = right swipes JFL)
> ...



@SubhumanCurrycel 
I will drop a bombshell thread soon. I bought tinder gold and a couple of boosts in a major city. 

I am a white guy just over 6ft with a major gymcelled body (23.5 inch bideltoid and under 12% bf). My face is average - below average and I swiped through many, many people in one of the most populated cities in the world. Over the course of 9 days I was only able to get 39 matches and 30 or so likes that I didn't choose to match with (massive fat whales, trannies or passport thots from mostly South America). 

Considering I spent $12 on boosts and must have swiped through thousands of people I can tell you it never started for me...


----------



## Uglyandfat (Apr 22, 2020)

tried it once got like 25 matches 99+ likes I lucked out hard on coloring, hair, and pheno ngl


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> @SubhumanCurrycel
> I will drop a bombshell thread soon. I bought tinder gold and a couple of boosts in a major city.
> 
> I am a white guy just over 6ft with a major gymcelled body (23.5 inch bideltoid and under 12% bf). My face is average - below average and I swiped through many, many people in one of the most populated cities in the world. Over the course of 9 days I was only able to get 39 matches and 30 or so likes that I didn't choose to match with (massive fat whales, trannies or passport thots from mostly South America).
> ...


*23.5INCH BIDELTOID THATS LIKE 99% PERCENTILE WTF????*
What the fuckkkkk are foids even looking for these days, what kind of mythical gigachad are they searching for holy shit.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> You can't see like bro they are blurred out.
> As for matches I got none.


Oh crap. Should've paid. I know its cucked, but at least you'd get a better idea of where you stand.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

With all honesty im not even bummed out. 
I knew I was gonna fail in a major city but I had no idea it was THAT bad.


----------



## badmantier (Apr 22, 2020)

looksmaxx and keep your head up. 
I'm a rice who is also in a very hypergamous area (probably the most hypergamous in America tbh) 
When I first downloaded Tinder I got 1 match. After looksmaxxing a bit I redownloaded it 2 years later and got around 30 matches in first day w/ superlikes. Not the greatest numbers per se but it's a huge improvement and at least there's something I can get out of that


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

badmantier said:


> looksmaxx and keep your head up.
> I'm a rice who is also in a very hypergamous area (probably the most hypergamous in America tbh)
> When I first downloaded Tinder I got 1 match. After looksmaxxing a bit I redownloaded it 2 years later and got around 30 matches in first day w/ superlikes. Not the greatest numbers per se but it's a huge improvement and at least there's something I can get out of that


What PSL are you bro?
Thats insane ascension in itself.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 22, 2020)

hm idk bro, i opened an account yesterday and on 20 likes in west. I think it’s because of your pheno, sorry my friend 

You should focus on looksmaxing further and if there’s any way to make your pheno lighter then you should do that.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> *23.5INCH BIDELTOID THATS LIKE 99% PERCENTILE WTF????*
> What the fuckkkkk are foids even looking for these days, what kind of mythical gigachad are they searching for holy shit.



Yes, I will post my thread soon. Either my FACE is the problem, the location is the problem, my photos are the problem or it's a combination of factors... 

I used no candid photos and for Tinder seems to have compressed my photos quite badly. 

I honestly think the discrepancy between chad and normie in tinder matches is much, much bigger than between normie and incel. I have a chad friend with legit 70% match rate. Nearly every girl he swipes on will swipe right for him... that's without having to buy Tinder Gold.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 22, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Yes, I will post my thread soon. Either my FACE is the problem, the location is the problem, my photos are the problem or it's a combination of factors...
> 
> I used no candid photos and for Tinder seems to have compressed my photos quite badly.
> 
> I honestly think the discrepancy between chad and normie in tinder matches is much, much bigger than between normie and incel. I have a chad friend with legit 70% match rate. Nearly every girl he swipes on will swipe right for him... that's without having to buy Tinder Gold.


holy shit. I wish I was that gl lol


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 22, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> @SubhumanCurrycel
> I will drop a bombshell thread soon. I bought tinder gold and a couple of boosts in a major city.
> 
> I am a white guy just over 6ft with a major gymcelled body (23.5 inch bideltoid and under 12% bf). My face is average - below average and I swiped through many, many people in one of the most populated cities in the world. Over the course of 9 days I was only able to get 39 matches and 30 or so likes that I didn't choose to match with (massive fat whales, trannies or passport thots from mostly South America).
> ...



The reality is this. Even legit Chads struggle on Tinder and other dating/hookup apps. Sure, they can get a few slays here and there, if they drop their standards quite a bit. But even then, most girls just want the validation of sexting with a hot guy and will eventualy flake. To be succesful at online dating and Tinder, you need to be a gigachad and basically have a psl autistic mindset of endlessly swiping and chatting with numerous matches that go nowhere. And any Chad with a real social life, simply doesn't have the time or patience for that all that shit. 

In fact. I'd say that anyone that installs Tinder for anything more than a passing curiosity, has already lost. And if you're below a 5 psl. Well, it never began. (At least when it comes to hookups and slaying). 

*INB4 Some low iq nignog says "Bluepilled Cope"*


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 22, 2020)

Its because ur a *subhuman currycel*


Mediocre Normalfag said:


> The reality is this. Even legit Chads struggle on Tinder and other dating/hookup apps. Sure, they can get a few slays here and there, if they drop their standards quite a bit. But even then, most girls just want the validation of sexting with a hot guy and will eventualy flake. To be succesful at online dating and Tinder, you need to be a gigachad and basically have a psl autistic mindset of endlessly swiping and chatting with numerous matches that go nowhere. And any Chad with a real social life, simply doesn't have the time or patience for that all that shit.
> 
> In fact. I'd say that anyone that installs Tinder for anything more than a passing curiosity, has already lost. And if you're below a 5 psl. Well, it never began. (At least when it comes to hookups and slaying).
> 
> *INB4 Some low iq nignog says "Bluepilled Cope"*


Bullshit a PSL5.5 NT guy can get tons of hookups

its just that the average guy is so ugly. Almost no guys look good.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 22, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Its because ur a *subhuman currycel*
> 
> Bullshit a PSL5.5 NT guy can get tons of hookups
> 
> its just that the average guy is so ugly. Almost no guys look good.


Even though most of your posts are shit tier, you're absolutely right here. Very few men would be rated 5.5 P/S/L on here


----------



## Jackisback (Apr 22, 2020)

Just do something stupid on your photos man. I am 5'11, decently fit, but what got me my most matches was a stupid photo of me hanging upside down just hooked at my feet at some dangerous place and got quite a few. I am just average looking as well. 

Or try okcupid. met my current gf of over a year there.

or if you just want a self esteem boost. GPS spoof your tinder to Phillipines. 100s of matches in just a week or so.


----------



## maxmendietta (Apr 22, 2020)

personality implant by eppley


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> View attachment 368698
> 
> And bluepilled people on this forum said I didn't look that bad.
> Never underestimate hypergamy


What’s ur tinder location wtf


----------



## Julian (Apr 22, 2020)

its over man, I used 1 selfie in my moms room and got matches


----------



## Over (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> A few days ago I said that I would try tinder (4 days)
> So I used multiple pics
> on of me frauded hard with a fully head of hair (or at least it looked like)
> The other was one of me current buzzcut + my dog (Apparently dogs = right swipes JFL)
> ...


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 22, 2020)

If you're balding at 20 it's indeed over


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> If you're balding at 20 it's indeed over


balded at 12*


Sikkunt23 said:


> What’s ur tinder location wtf


Not a good country for Indians to say the least.
Gooks slay way more here than curries.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> balded at 12*
> 
> Not a good country for Indians to say the least.
> Gooks slay way more here than curries.


over before it began indeed


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> over before it began indeed


Medical conditions = gigatrucel.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 22, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Its because ur a *subhuman currycel
> 
> Bullshit a PSL5.5 NT guy can get tons of hookups*
> 
> its just that the average guy is so ugly. Almost no guys look good.



With Tinder and dating apps ? Yeah.... Maybe in SEA, Latin America, and some former Soviet Union shitholes. But in the west. It's basically Chads competing for mediocre scraps online. Dating apps are the last resort for Chads if they don't have a sidebitch or quick piece of ass on the sidelines. And like I said. It's still a shitshow. 

Also given the fact that your join date is February of this year, and you already have more than 1k posts. I'd say your sources for such claims are rather dubious.

But hey, You can believe whatever you want. Don't take my word for it.  

Then again. I could just be a 34 year old coping virgin.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Apr 22, 2020)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> With Tinder and dating apps ? Yeah.... Maybe in SEA, Latin America, and some former Soviet Union shitholes. But in the west. It's basically Chads competing for mediocre scraps online. Dating apps are the last resort for Chads if they don't have a sidebitch or quick piece of ass on the sidelines. And like I said. It's still a shitshow.
> 
> Also given the fact that your join date is February of this year, and you already have more than 1k posts. I'd say your sources for such claims are rather dubious.
> 
> ...


Lmfao tons of hot girls on tinder

ur probably a mediocre oldcel living in some shit area


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 22, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Its because ur a *subhuman currycel*
> 
> Bullshit a PSL5.5 NT guy can get tons of hookups
> 
> its just that the average guy is so ugly. Almost no guys look good.


Yeah, well there's a reason for that, men don't want to autistically obsess with their looks and spend all their hard earned savings on surgeries to have sex with some shallow thot. Men want to do something worthwhile with their lives and ideally have a gf and a decent sex life in the process. It's just that this shit spoiled, hypergamous generation of females is forcing men to become metrosexual narcissists.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 22, 2020)

Online dating is over man. I was rated 5PSL here and I get little to no matches on dating apps, the matches I do get ghost very quickly and it's obvious they have no interest in me because they are matching better looking guys.



BonesAndHarmony said:


> Yeah, well there's a reason for that, men don't want to autistically obsess with their looks and spend all their hard earned savings on surgeries to have sex with some shallow thot. Men want to do something worthwhile with their lives and ideally have a gf and a decent sex life in the process. It's just that this shit spoiled, hypergamous generation of females is forcing men to become metrosexual narcissists.



This. The world is becoming increasingly feminized and as a guy you don't have much options but to join the degeneracy since otherwise you end up as a depressed incel.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Online dating is over man. I was rated 5PSL here and I get little to no matches on dating apps, the matches I do get ghost very quickly and it's obvious they have no interest in me because they are matching better looking guys.
> 
> 
> 
> This. The world is becoming increasingly feminized and as a guy you don't have much options but to join the degeneracy since otherwise you end up as a depressed incel.


The world really is coming to an end isn't it brothers.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 22, 2020)

Feels bad man. You are objectively good looking with strong facial structure on top of a decent physique and height but 95% of foids will run due to your blatant curry pheno. Makes me thankful that I look more Iranid/Turk. You could be a multimillionaire and still do terribly on online dating but it is what it is. Just focus on fixing your hair and lightening your complexion. Work hard for professional and academic success. Being a curry I trust you have adequate support from your parents for that. Good luck bhai.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Feels bad man. You are objectively good looking with strong facial structure on top of a decent physique and height but 95% of foids will run due to your blatant curry pheno. Makes me thankful that I look more Iranid/Turk. You could be a multimillionaire and still do terribly on online dating but it is what it is. Just focus on fixing your hair and lightening your complexion. Work hard for professional and academic success. Being a curry I trust you have adequate support from your parents for that. Good luck bhai.


In premed/biomed rn gonna kms brb lol
Phenopill is brutal asf.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> In premed/biomed rn gonna kms brb lol
> Phenopill is brutal asf.


Nice, I'm in final yr of school but my current marks will get me an interview for undergrad med. I will probably try and whitefraud for my interview as it's harder to pass it if you are asian/curry and a man.


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 22, 2020)

*JFL I too only got 8 likes and 2 matches it’s so fucking brutal ngl. It’s literally impossible to online date as a shitnik yet users here tell me that I look good enough to slay online. JFL i’m never downloading that shit again.*


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, yeah, you're a curry. What did you expect?

You want to slay,? Move to India, where you at a home ground advantage. Either that or keep being a second class incel citizen in the west. Your choice buddy boyo.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Nice, I'm in final yr of school but my current marks will get me an interview for undergrad med. I will probably try and whitefraud for my interview as it's harder to pass it if you are asian/curry and a man.


GL bro its a big change from HS for sure so hard to get used to.


Greeicy said:


> *JFL I too only got 8 likes and 2 matches it’s so fucking brutal ngl. It’s literally impossible to online date as a shitnik yet users here tell me that I look good enough to slay online. JFL i’m never downloading that shit again.*


Fucking below average whitey's SMV mog us combined on tinder ffs.
"have a good jaw and you'll slay" they said, left out the part where it says "deathnics excluded.


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Apr 22, 2020)

You're like bottom 40% of males. Obviously, you can't slay on tinder...


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> GL bro its a big change from HS for sure so hard to get used to.
> 
> Fucking below average whitey's SMV mog us combined on tinder ffs.
> "have a good jaw and you'll slay" they said, left out the part where it says "deathnics excluded.


Legit. I only perform well in real life. Online dating is non-existent for shitniks.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

hereforawhile said:


> You're like bottom 40% of males. Obviously, you can't slay on tinder...


My bone structure isn't......
My race is bottom 1% tho.


----------



## badmantier (Apr 22, 2020)

*JFL I too only got 8 likes and 2 matches it’s so fucking brutal ngl. It’s literally impossible to online date as a shitnik yet users here tell me that I look good enough to slay online. JFL i’m never downloading that shit again.*
[/QUOTE]
you pass as Italian tho. You look a lot like my friend named Georgio


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> GL bro its a big change from HS for sure so hard to get used to.
> 
> Fucking below average whitey's SMV mog us combined on tinder ffs.
> "have a good jaw and you'll slay" they said, left out the part where it says "deathnics excluded.


Good jaw is such a meme you jawmog at least 80% of western males.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Good jaw is such a meme you jawmog at least 80% of western males.


Brutal but true.
Pheno> ENTER(x)


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> My bone structure isn't......
> My race is bottom 1% tho.


True your bone structure is great. Unlucky on the race bro, maybe you can whiteskinmaxx idk


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 22, 2020)

Are you guys sure you're resetting your tinders correctly? (Not that I know how to do it). But I heard that tinder saves a bunch of information about you. They're able to recognize you easily if you make a new account. Even if you use a new number in some circumstances. Maybe it's just the algorithm fucking you? If you guys are seriously getting that few matches (and it's not because of the algorithm) then it's truly fucking over for me. You guys mog me to outer space and back.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

hereforawhile said:


> True your bone structure is great. Unlucky on the race bro, maybe you can whiteskinmaxx idk


Skinbleach or BBC max there is no other way.


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 22, 2020)

What do you look like op ?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Are you guys sure you're resetting your tinders correctly? (Not that I know how to do it). But I heard that tinder saves a bunch of information about you. They're able to recognize you easily if you make a new account. Even if you use a new number in some circumstances. Maybe it's just the algorithm fucking you? If you guys are seriously getting that few matches (and it's not because of the algorithm) then it's truly fucking over for me. You guys mog me to outer space and back.


Have you seen my pics?
Is my subhumanity THAT bad?
This was a fresh account. I made one a few months ago for like a day for the memes but that was it.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 22, 2020)

hereforawhile said:


> True your bone structure is great. Unlucky on the race bro, maybe you can whiteskinmaxx idk


Lighter skin will help him but it is impossible mask his curry pheno. Lighter skin instantly boosts curry smv tho.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> What do you look like op ?


Just a random non frauded pic, normal lighting+ iphone 6 front lens distortion making my midface look hideous JFL.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 22, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Well, yeah, you're a curry. What did you expect?
> 
> You want to slay,? Move to India, where you at a home ground advantage. Either that or keep being a second class incel citizen in the west. Your choice buddy boyo.


The west is just trash in general for men. I am 'white' (Polish genes so practically ethnic) and incel aswell in the netherlands.




= 1-2 matches/day that ghost you instantly. Over for this trash country/continent.

I am getting my degree and Latin-America maxxing ASAP. Women in the netherlands are trash.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Have you seen my pics?
> Is my subhumanity THAT bad?
> This was a fresh account. I made one a few months ago for like a day for the memes but that was it.



Maybe your elo got tanked because you didn't use the app? Who the fuck knows man.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> The west is just trash in general for men. I am 'white' (Polish genes so practically ethnic) and incel aswell in the netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Fuck hypergamous foids holy shit thats insane u are a literal Chad.


jackthenerd said:


> Maybe your elo got tanked because you didn't use the app? Who the fuck knows man.


Elo?
A league player I see.


----------



## badmantier (Apr 22, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> The west is just trash in general for men. I am 'white' (Polish genes so practically ethnic) and incel aswell in the netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you only get 1-2 matches w/ that pic? lifefuel for me


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 22, 2020)

M


Syobevoli said:


> The west is just trash in general for men. I am 'white' (Polish genes so practically ethnic) and incel aswell in the netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poles are white (unless ur a polish kike which doesn't seem to be the case) and you are pretty gl. You probably have ass photos on Tinder.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Apr 22, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> The west is just trash in general for men. I am 'white' (Polish genes so practically ethnic) and incel aswell in the netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you? You look like a more incel looking version of Andreas Eriksen, still above average. Your pheno sure isn't holding you back


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Is that you? You look like a more incel looking version of Andreas Eriksen, still above average. Your pheno sure isn't holding you back


If thats the case for him.....
To think I could even get a match holy...


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Just a random non frauded pic, normal lighting+ iphone 6 front lens distortion making my midface look hideous JFL.
> View attachment 368920


Bone structure is fucking good, mogs me. But man, thank god i'm white.

Become a BBC Slayer with your height, frame, and cock


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 22, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> M
> 
> Poles are white (unless ur a polish kike which doesn't seem to be the case) and you are pretty gl. You probably have ass photos on Tinder.


I am using that exact photo and many of atleast similar quality but with friends on the pic and on holidays or other social venue. I get jack fucking shit, because of hypergamy here.


----------



## HumidVent (Apr 22, 2020)

Pay for tinder gold it will boost your elo.


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 22, 2020)

HumidVent said:


> Pay for tinder gold it will boost your elo.


No tinder gold needed for a chad


Syobevoli said:


> The west is just trash in general for men. I am 'white' (Polish genes so practically ethnic) and incel aswell in the netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got to be shitting me,


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 22, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> No tinder gold needed for a chad
> 
> 
> You got to be shitting me,







It's over here man. There pics are already frauded/filtered/angled so I look even worse IRL to these women. Only average height aswell.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Apr 22, 2020)

Whats your PSL? Excluding your body


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 22, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> It's over here man. There pics are already frauded/filtered/angled so I look even worse IRL to these women. Only average height aswell.



Is your first pic the one with long hair ? If yes, i think this can be the cause. 
You look way to normie in this picture, while the picture you showed above is high chadlite. I really suggest you to cut your hair man, you have a good bone structure ! And having long hair is very " niche "


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 22, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Feels bad man. You are objectively good looking with strong facial structure on top of a decent physique and height but 95% of foids will run due to your blatant curry pheno. Makes me thankful that I look more Iranid/Turk. You could be a multimillionaire and still do terribly on online dating but it is what it is. Just focus on fixing your hair and lightening your complexion. Work hard for professional and academic success. Being a curry I trust you have adequate support from your parents for that. Good luck bhai.


Having bones =/= good looking.
It all depends on harmony. I have shit bones but decent harmony and got good matched in Germany and poland


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 22, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Having bones =/= good looking.
> It all depends on harmony. I have shit bones but decent harmony and got good matched in Germany and poland



Are you ethnic too ?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 22, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> Are you ethnic too ?


Yes half gook half curry


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 22, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Yes half gook half curry


And did you get good matches in Poland ?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 22, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> Is your first pic the one with long hair ? If yes, i think this can be the cause.
> You look way to normie in this picture, while the picture you showed above is high chadlite. I really suggest you to cut your hair man, you have a good bone structure ! And having long hair is very " niche "


Yeah that's the first pic, but I have also tried different orders with pics and letting tinder choose my first pic. This pic is frauded and I look worse in other pics.

I am not cutting my hair man, I only recently got longer hair (1 year now) because I wasn't getting anything with short hair and I am trying to hide my norwood. Long hair niche better than no niche.


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 22, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah that's the first pic, but I have also tried different orders with pics and letting tinder choose my first pic. This pic is frauded and I look worse in other pics.
> 
> I am not cutting my hair man, I only recently got longer hair (1 year now) because I wasn't getting anything with short hair and I am trying to hide my norwood. Long hair niche better than no niche.



I see, man it's not fucking normal. 

You are goodlooking and you still don't have matches ? Like you said, go in South-America, or even better Russia/Ukraine/Poland/Belarus, and you'll slay easy


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 22, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> And did you get good matches in Poland ?














@Lifewasted did this tinderfish with my pics in germany and poland, Germany were hot but he only did the fish for like 1- 2 hours and switched to poland where I got 10-40 matches.


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 22, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> View attachment 368964
> View attachment 368965
> View attachment 368966
> 
> ...


Pretty hot i agree, can you pm your pic buddy ?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 22, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> I see, man it's not fucking normal.
> 
> You are goodlooking and you still don't have matches ? Like you said, go in South-America, or even better Russia/Ukraine/Poland/Belarus, and you'll slay easy


I am originally from Poland, but they don't like polish men there. Going to latin-america and try my luck there tbh.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> View attachment 368964
> View attachment 368965
> View attachment 368966
> 
> ...


WHAHEYEBEHAHYT THWT THE FUCKKKKKK


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 22, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I am originally from Poland, but they don't like polish men there. Going to latin-america and try my luck there tbh.



They will not notice it, just say you are from holland. I prefer white over South America


----------



## DidntRead (Apr 22, 2020)

Comprehensive frauding guide


if u want to make youself look better in pics without resorting to morphing then this should help you there are many factors that go into how a picture of you will look so this guide will be split up into categories Distance/Focal point: what is usually called lense distortion this one is...




lookism.net





Do this you will get plenty of matches


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> WHAHEYEBEHAHYT THWT THE FUCKKKKKK


Tbh I have posted threads about my matches on OkCupid, I literally got 50-80 matches on that site, I need to find th thread again cuz I posted it long back ago


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Tbh I have posted threads about my matches on OkCupid, I literally got 50-80 matches on that site, I need to find th thread again cuz I posted it long back ago


I take it’s back bhai U are PSL 8


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I take it’s back bhai U are PSL 8


No, I just lucked out with k-pop. I run k-pop game even though I don't look like one jfl, I got more matches with a korean name then my indian name.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> No, I just lucked out with k-pop. I run k-pop game even though I don't look like one jfl, I got more matches with a korean name then my indian name.


Makes sense tbh.
Kpopmaxxed twinks slay 20x more than I ever will here


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Makes sense tbh.
> Kpopmaxxed twinks slay 20x more than I ever will here


Slaying above 20 girls is impossible for k-pop twinks, they only have appeal to jbs.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Slaying above 20 girls is impossible for k-pop twinks, they only have appeal to jbs.


Yea I was talking back in HS senior kpopmaxxed dude so would date 1-2 years younger than them


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

is that picture actually you ?? ... and you use that and say you still don't get matches... ?


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 26, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> *23.5INCH BIDELTOID THATS LIKE 99% PERCENTILE WTF????*
> What the fuckkkkk are foids even looking for these days, what kind of mythical gigachad are they searching for holy shit.


He’s 22.7


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 26, 2020)

Richard Fitzwell said:


> is that picture actually you ?? ... and you use that and say you still don't get matches... ?


Yes....


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Yes....


jeez... what the hell do they want these days.. a legitimate model


----------



## Kade (Apr 26, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> A few days ago I said that I would try tinder (4 days)
> So I used multiple pics
> on of me frauded hard with a fully head of hair (or at least it looked like)
> The other was one of me current buzzcut + my dog (Apparently dogs = right swipes JFL)
> ...


you don’t have to be top 5% and your friend probably isn’t a 7/10 if he’s not doing well

i do well as a 6/10 jfl

what is your ethnicity if you don’t mind me asking? Also your location could have a huge factor in your success on tinder

A place like LA, NYC, etc are gonna be way more competitive than most other cities and parts of the world


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 26, 2020)

To add.
Tinder appears to be the worst location, for a man. The dating marketplace is very inefficient there.

Location maxxing is semi legit imo.
And Tinder is like the worst location.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 26, 2020)

Kade said:


> you don’t have to be top 5% and your friend probably isn’t a 7/10 if he’s not doing well
> 
> i do well as a 6/10 jfl
> 
> ...


DUde his face is better than me he’s white and he’s 4-5cn taller with 10kg more muscle than me.


eduardkoopman said:


> To add.
> Tinder appears to be the worst location, for a man. The dating marketplace is very inefficient there.
> 
> Location maxxing is semi legit imo.
> And Tinder is like the worst location.


Legit son gonna countrysidemaxx where whores aren’t AS hypergamous


----------



## pakipassion (Apr 26, 2020)

Put effort in your profile and learn from here ,competition Is hard for men, I am average looking paki but I have I iteratively put effort in my profile as I am very busy with studies and even i am able to get some quite good matches in one of less multi ethnic places in europe,maybe my exoticness compared to over whelming white majority helps.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 26, 2020)

pakipassion said:


> Put effort in your profile and learn from here ,competition Is hard for men, I am average looking paki but I have I iteratively put effort in my profile as I am very busy with studies and even i am able to get some quite good matches in one of less multi ethnic places in europe,maybe my exoticness compared to over whelming white majority helps.


Not much hope for me here tbh.
I need to finish looksmaxxing and studies before I go on that giga-time Waster again


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 26, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Yeah, well there's a reason for that, men don't want to autistically obsess with their looks and spend all their hard earned savings on surgeries to have sex with some shallow thot. Men want to do something worthwhile with their lives and ideally have a gf and a decent sex life in the process. It's just that this shit spoiled, hypergamous generation of females is forcing men to become metrosexual narcissists.


so fking true.


Syobevoli said:


> The west is just trash in general for men. I am 'white' (Polish genes so practically ethnic) and incel aswell in the netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are an high 5 in this pic tbqh. lifefuel somehow for me


----------



## wallace (Apr 26, 2020)

Maybe it’s a shadow ban. Have you used the same number before? If so, you need to clean your cache, cookies, set up a new gmail, and ask your aunt for the verification code.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 26, 2020)

wallace said:


> Maybe it’s a shadow ban. Have you used the same number before? If so, you need to clean your cache, cookies, set up a new gmail, and ask your aunt for the verification code.


Lol
First account made.
I made one before but deleted in a day but that was like a year ago.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 10, 2020)

Now they are pushing face2face feature. Any picfrauders are BTFOd. Only true Chads can slay now, since you will have hard time faking your submhuman face in video. Absolutely undeniably OVAH


----------



## Lolcel (Nov 10, 2020)

Im sorry but....... The pheno pill is brutal


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Nov 10, 2020)

Lolcel said:


> Im sorry but....... The pheno pill is brutal


holy fuck this is one old thread that got bumped


----------



## Lolcel (Nov 10, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> holy fuck this is one old thread that got bumped


OP after getting that dopamine boost


----------



## Linoob (Nov 10, 2020)

PM me your pics and i'll tell you why / what you can do better.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Nov 10, 2020)

Linoob said:


> PM me your pics and i'll tell you why / what you can do better.


bruh this was from april my nigga ion remember 
What I look like:


----------

